# Not sure what to do....



## RoxyMom (May 2, 2004)

Hello everyone, it's been years since i visited here, but i wanted to check in and ask for advice.

Sabre is going to be 10 at the end of April, he's perfectly healthy dog, except he's been limping on his left foot and it has progressed to the point where he walks a bit and needs to sit down, he trips on his foot constantly. I took him to the vet to do x-rays and blood work. Blood came beautiful and x-rays didn't show anything major, a little arthritis on his back. I was told i need to do an MRI in order to find out what causing him pain and lameness. I was afraid it could be DM or spondylosis or anything like this, which doesn't seems to be the case. 

We done MRI today, the vet just called me to let me know he has huge herniated disk along his back that's causing him problems. She gave me an option to have a surgery.

If i don't do surgery i would feel guilty of loosing my dog who is healthy and full of energy otherwise, because it's going to get worst and i don't want him to suffer. If i opt for surgery, i want some piece of mind and some kind of a assurance that it's going to help and give him time to enjoy life. I'm torn apart about what to do. Vet said she has 99.9% success rate with this and it will relieve him of his pain, etc... But of course, what else she's going to tell me? 

I've been crying all day, but i have to make a decision. Any words of advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

My dogs are priceless to me but my pockets are only so deep. At the end of the day only you can decide what is best for him. Get a second opinion would be my answer.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Something this huge, get a second opinion.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't know about with dogs, but the surgery rarely works in humans. Sometimes the pain is worse. I agree with a second opinion. Out here in Southern California we have chiropractors for dogs. See if you have one where you live.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I also feel a second opinion is necessary. Can the disc pain be controlled with medication in lieu of surgery.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about Sabre but he may not need surgery. Look into chiropractic, laser therapy and acupuncture. This will be a fraction of the cost and usually works really well.


----------

